# Aristocraft FA1 ESUXL



## dccforme (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I'm adding a esu xl 4.0 to an Aristocraft FA1 question is, the trucks don't appear isolated. Shail I strip everything down and rewire? Or use the wires going into the board wiring into the new esu board? Thanks!-Justin-


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The FA1 has always had separate track pickup and motor wires to the motor blocks.

Is there a socket inside? If so, there is a removeable shorting plug in one of the socket ends that is jumpering the track pickups directly to the motor, remove that.

Now you will want an adapter to the socket, or hardwire to the pins of the socket.


----------



## dccforme (Jul 29, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The FA1 has always had separate track pickup and motor wires to the motor blocks.
> 
> Is there a socket inside? If so, there is a removeable shorting plug in one of the socket ends that is jumpering the track pickups directly to the motor, remove that.
> 
> Now you will want an adapter to the socket, or hardwire to the pins of the socket.


Theres 2 sockets. They all run into the board on each end. Only difference on the rear is the smoke and fan unit connecting board.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The socket should look like this (2 rows of holes)










and the "shorting plug" is already in the far end of the socket.

for more explanation, you can read this:

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?...c-socket&catid=19:trainelectronics&Itemid=682

Older FA units will not have a socket.

Regards, Greg


----------



## dccforme (Jul 29, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The socket should look like this (2 rows of holes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the older. I knew of this version which I wish I had lol


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so now you can disconnect the plugs from the trucks, and buy 4 new connectors to mate with them to hook up.

Now you have 4 pairs of wires... 2 pairs will go to your track inputs on the decoder, the other 2 pairs will go to the motor outputs.

You will probably want to connect the lights with appropriate dropping resistors directly to the decoder.

Hope this helps.

Greg


----------



## dccforme (Jul 29, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, so now you can disconnect the plugs from the trucks, and buy 4 new connectors to mate with them to hook up.
> 
> Now you have 4 pairs of wires... 2 pairs will go to your track inputs on the decoder, the other 2 pairs will go to the motor outputs.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, there are some very old Aristo Fa units that do not have the motor and track separate. My club member had a ABBA set where all 4 needed to have these separated.
These were produced before year 2000.


----------



## dccforme (Jul 29, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> Greg, there are some very old Aristo Fa units that do not have the motor and track separate. My club member had a ABBA set where all 4 needed to have these separated.
> These were produced before year 2000.


I will take a picture later on and post them up. Thank you guys! -Justin-


----------

